# Caulk guns ??????????



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

chris klee said:


> i used to use the HD caulk guns and they would last for maybe a year. i didnt think it was bad. then one day a guy told me to check out a newborn model 255 at the local lumberyard. i liked it in the store and figured it couldnt be worse than the HD models i had been using so i bought it. that was about 5 years ago and still use it. the great thing is when it gets all sloppy everything bolts or screws together so you can take it apart and clean it up.


Thats the guns I have. Very long lasting.:thumbup: And the Cox for glueing subfloors.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Gary H said:


> Thats the guns I have. Very long lasting.:thumbup: And the Cox for glueing subfloors.


I also have that gun its very well built..


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

GRB said:


> Tajima or Cox. Best guns we've found.



That orange one is my favorite. I will agree, the cox is the best I've used so far. And made in the USA! I have never tried the Tajima yet though. 

My only complaint about the cox is there is no tube poker on it. I just use a nail, but for those times when you walk into a house or away from the truck and forget to pierce the tube it would be nice:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

dkillianjr said:


> That orange one is my favorite. I will agree, the cox is the best I've used so far. And made in the USA!  I have never tried the Tajima yet though.
> 
> My only complaint about the cox is there is no tube poker on it. I just use a nail, but for those times when you walk into a house or away from the truck and forget to pierce the tube it would be nice:laughing:
> 
> ...


We always just shaved a little sliver off the edge of a stud and used that to poke with. I can tell you one glue gun NOT to use, the Kobalt! Looks just like the other nice ones, costs about $15, and is not worth a crap from day one! I bought one when I was out of town once, it was crap so I had one of the guys buy another when he came to the job. Same deal. I still need to take them back so they can honor their infamous "No Hassle Guarantee"


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

I like the dripless gun, the one I've been using is composite, but very heavy duty. I've been using it about a year now. I like it cause it doesn't bend like a metal one, and it's a little lighter.

The drip/non drip feature does work, that's one of the reason I love it. I can use it like a regular gun for tar and glue, and can switch it to dripless for silicon and latex. (I really need to get a separate gun for silicone and latex...)


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

I've used many caulk guns, & they all seam fine enough. Until I bought the Tajima, hands down best caulk gun I've used. Not even close. Its the only brand I will buy again


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I prefer the Wexford II Skeleton caulking gun. I believe it is British made or at least originated in Britain. Very light.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Which Tajimas as you guys using? There are a few


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Have the convoy super, the red one, and I love it!


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

alwa use cox ortagimas we donot wan cheep wen caulin 4000 sq f houseof hardy sidig


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Not sure, its grey. Ill check when I can, but it won't be real soon. I'm recovering from knee surgery


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I used to have an amazing caulk gun. Old school, grandpa had gotten them back in the day when he was working in the window factory. He used to do installations on the side, during the night and weekend. Unfortunately, we lost the one and the other one had some PL explode inside it and it was basically garbage. 

Now I'm stuck using those cheapies because I find nothing is superior to the old style one I had. 

I use these now:










Less then 4 bucks. They don't seen to last too long but I keep them in the best condition I can, then when I have to replace the gun I buy a new one and a week later I return the old one. 

Looking to get one of those power caulk guns. I've only seen the RYOBI and Milwaukee ones. I'm planning on buying new set of cordless tools, and some new corded ones too. If I go with the M18 I'll spend the money and buy the Milwaukee power caulk. If not then the RYOBI will be fine for the amount that I do.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

renov8r said:


> I used to have an amazing caulk gun. Old school, grandpa had gotten them back in the day when he was working in the window factory. He used to do installations on the side, during the night and weekend. Unfortunately, we lost the one and the other one had some PL explode inside it and it was basically garbage.
> 
> Now I'm stuck using those cheapies because I find nothing is superior to the old style one I had.
> 
> ...


[email protected] dude, no offense, but those aren't even caulk guns. Not for a pro any way. I have a few that I only got when I needed a quick squirt and left mine at home. I usually just toss them after a use or two. Buy a decent gun, you'll enjoy using it.

I have guns British guns, something like a 25 ratio. Great for quad or other thick caulks.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

renov8r said:


> I used to have an amazing caulk gun. Old school, grandpa had gotten them back in the day when he was working in the window factory. He used to do installations on the side, during the night and weekend. Unfortunately, we lost the one and the other one had some PL explode inside it and it was basically garbage.
> 
> Now I'm stuck using those cheapies because I find nothing is superior to the old style one I had.
> 
> ...


I had the ryobi gun. Used it manly for glueing sheetrock. I liked it


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

That blue thing is the one type I keep meaning to throw away. But the moment I do, I know I'll be looking for a gun and can't find one.....so they keep hanging around as back-up's. They're bottom-feeders.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

This one:blink:


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I use the cheaper Cox gun. Besides the fact the poker broke the first time I tried to use it, it's a really nice gun. Supposed to be made in USA but the handle says made in England


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I think I'll go through some back issues of Caulk Gun News, American Caulkgunner, and maybe Caulking Times.


----------



## Fishhook (Feb 1, 2013)

dkillianjr said:


> That orange one is my favorite. I will agree, the cox is the best I've used so far. And made in the USA! I have never tried the Tajima yet though.
> 
> My only complaint about the cox is there is no tube poker on it. I just use a nail, but for those times when you walk into a house or away from the truck and forget to pierce the tube it would be nice:laughing:
> 
> ...


Agreed,I had a Cox that I used for several years,but it had gotten lost or swiped recently :sad:I bought a workforce professional,til I can get another Cox,which is nice...but it's not the same. As for tube pokers,I keep a steady supply on hand-I keep a dozen or so lightning rods,cut in half and bend a hook into each one and hang 'em near my caulk tubes and gun...nothing's worse than poking up a tube of PL and having that undried mess near your hand while working....better than lightning rods is bicycle spokes,look for apitched out rim on trash-day!


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> I think I'll go through some back issues of Caulk Gun News, American Caulkgunner, and maybe Caulking Times.




sarcasem youlagh but it abig deel when abig hos coverin hardy plank need calked


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Mavis Leonard said:


> sarcasem youlagh but it abig deel when abig hos coverin hardy plank need calked


I realize that. Just having some fun.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry for digging up an old post, but I've been hunting for a new caulk gun lately. Does anyone use a barrel less gun? I like the idea of it fitting a little better in tight spaces, but I'm somewhat skeptical. 

I'm leaning towards the Tajima Skeleton X, but I was hoping to get some input on a barrel less before I order one. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Jdub2083 said:


> Sorry for digging up an old post, but I've been hunting for a new caulk gun lately. Does anyone use a barrel less gun? I like the idea of it fitting a little better in tight spaces, but I'm somewhat skeptical.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Tajima Skeleton X, but I was hoping to get some input on a barrel less before I order one. Thanks fellas.


 Yes go with the Tajima it rocks!


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Jdub2083 said:


> Sorry for digging up an old post, but I've been hunting for a new caulk gun lately. Does anyone use a barrel less gun? I like the idea of it fitting a little better in tight spaces, but I'm somewhat skeptical. I'm leaning towards the Tajima Skeleton X, but I was hoping to get some input on a barrel less before I order one. Thanks fellas.


All I use. Not Tajima necessarily, but those are excellent. Not sure what brand I've been using lately, but I got it from SW.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes go with the Tajima it rocks!


Purchased! Delivery isn't until next Wednesday though :sad:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Just remember, under Obamacare you could be required to confess all your guns to your doctor.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

can any of these cualkings guns be bought locally in Vancouver, BC Canada?


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

USA made Cox.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

I've got several Cox guns. They're swell guns, light and powerful. Mine are made in England though.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I do a lot of caulking ...have been getting a yellow plastic gun with a black handle , and it is the smoothest gun I ve ever had...all plastic but the rod and mechanism ..about $20


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

renov8r said:


> Less then 4 bucks. They don't seen to last too long but I keep them in the best condition I can, then when I have to replace the gun I buy a new one and a week later I return the old one.


Are you saying that you are buying a cheap tool, using it past the point of legitimate returnability, and then using a switcharoo technique to get a lifetime supply of cheap caulk gun usage for "*LESS THAN FOUR BUCKS*"!!

If I have that wrong, please correct me - If that is what you are doing, that seems a bit unscrupulous.

Edit - just realized this was a very old thread, but the question is still valid.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

AGullion said:


> I do a lot of caulking ...have been getting a yellow plastic gun with a black handle , and it is the smoothest gun I ve ever had...all plastic but the rod and mechanism ..about $20


Yep, that's the one I have and it's awesome. It looks cheap, but works great. Doesn't drip either.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

It's killer .


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Yep, that's the one I have and it's awesome. It looks cheap, but works great. Doesn't drip either.





AGullion said:


> It's killer .


So neither of you know the brand? Or should I just be looking for one that says "Taiwan" on it?:laughing:


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I ll check


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

avenge said:


> So neither of you know the brand? Or should I just be looking for one that says "Taiwan" on it?:laughing:


The one I use is called Dripless

http://dripless.com/en/applicator-tools/caulking-guns/ets-series/


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The ETS2000 is the one I have


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Dripless ergotech ets 3000, same here . kid you not, great caulk gun .


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

digiconsoo said:


> Are you saying that you are buying a cheap tool, using it past the point of legitimate returnability, and then using a switcharoo technique to get a lifetime supply of cheap caulk gun usage for "*LESS THAN FOUR BUCKS*"!!
> 
> If I have that wrong, please correct me - If that is what you are doing, that seems a bit unscrupulous.
> 
> Edit - just realized this was a very old thread, but the question is still valid.




Not only is it unscrupulous, but it's an ******* thing to do...


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> The ETS2000 is the one I have


Almost every painter I see has that same gun so it must be good. I always figured it was branded by shermin or Benjamin.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BBuild said:


> Almost every painter I see has that same gun so it must be good. I always figured it was branded by shermin or Benjamin.


I think that's where I saw them. I got mine online


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

renov8r said:


> I used to have an amazing caulk gun. Old school, grandpa had gotten them back in the day when he was working in the window factory. He used to do installations on the side, during the night and weekend. Unfortunately, we lost the one and the other one had some PL explode inside it and it was basically garbage.
> 
> Now I'm stuck using those cheapies because I find nothing is superior to the old style one I had.
> 
> ...


Seriously? You are that cheap you scam return $4 caulk guns?

Do you also scavenge used building materials from other jobs' dumpsters?

What other scam/ low life chit you do?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Seriously? You are that cheap you scam return $4 caulk guns?
> 
> Do you also scavenge used building materials from other jobs' dumpsters?
> 
> What other scam/ low life chit you do?


what do you expect from someone whos grandpa pilfers tools from work? :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

m1911 said:


> what do you expect from someone whos grandpa pilfers tools from work? :laughing:


Never thought of it, whole fam damily of scum...generations even


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Never thought of it, whole fam damily of scum...generations even


apple doesn't fall far... and all that chit... you know? :laughing:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> The ETS2000 is the one I have


Just bought one, Thanks



m1911 said:


> Not only is it unscrupulous, but it's an ******* thing to do...


Agreed that's just being cheap he probably re-uses paper towels too. With his post being over 2 years old by now that caulk gun he keeps returning is now a best seller.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

explains all the used saw blades hanging on the shelves at home depot...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> explains all the used saw blades hanging on the shelves at home depot...


I once got a shower door, when I opened it up and got it out, it had mold on it. Absolutely disgusting! Someone put their old door back in and returned it. They never even inspected it. When I took it back I was pissed to say the least. The manager tried to say it was my old door, at first!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I once got a shower door, when I opened it up and got it out, it had mold on it. Absolutely disgusting! Someone put their old door back in and returned it. They never even inspected it. When I took it back I was pissed to say the least. The manager tried to say it was my old door, at first!


Yeah, it amazes me the crap they take back without even looking at it, and then slap it back on the shelf.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Last time at homedepot there was a obviously used auger bit on the shelf. I took it to the customer service desk and told the guy, what is this chit. He agreed it shouldn't be out on the shelf an took it. Next day it was back on the shelf with the other bits!
Losers.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

cox, tajima or newborn are the best

they have different mechanical advantage ratios depending on the viscosity of caulk you're using though


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I have this drip less ones too. I have the ets 3000. Be careful though, I have broken 2 of them trying to push out sikaflex. If you have caulking that is pretty stiff, get it flowing well with a different gun first or don't use it for really stiff caulking. They cost me like $18 a pop.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Morning Wood said:


> I have this drip less ones too. I have the ets 3000. Be careful though, I have broken 2 of them trying to push out sikaflex. If you have caulking that is pretty stiff, get it flowing well with a different gun first or don't use it for really stiff caulking. They cost me like $18 a pop.


I have the dripless as well, and I will echo this- the plastic dripless guns are nice with easy flowing caulk, but suck with anything that is hard to pump. I like the tajima for the thicker stuff.

I also have the milwaukee m12 caulk gun with adapters for quart tube and sausage casing. We do a lot of SIP work, and go through a lot of glue. The power guns will save your hand. The 12v guns work great, there isn't much reason to buy the considerably heavier, bulkier, and more expensive 18v.


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

I have been using a Newborn for many years now and I am very happy with it. Mine has the rotating barrel, tip cutter, hang loop, and the poker thing to break the seal in the tube. It has really eased the strain on my hands and if you have ever tried to get Geocel out at -20, then you know what I mean. I have never tried a battery powered one yet - some day, I guess.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Newborns are surprisingly good for import guns.


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

At the time that I bought this one, if there had been a USA made one that was similar at the store, I would have bought it. Don't see much USA made tools anymore, but they do need to be well made, not just more expensive. I don't even buy fruit if it is from another country because it doesn't make sense to buy apples from Chile - what's wrong with Washington apples?

Sorry, I couldn't help myself........I'm ok now....maybe.


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

mnld said:


> I've got several Cox guns. They're swell guns, light and powerful. Mine are made in England though.


Double checked mine - both made in Haslett Michigan.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> The ETS2000 is the one I have


This one looks good. It caught my eye at one of the paint suppliers


----------

